# Need Help...Wie kann man Figuren ausschneiden und Transparent in Bilder einfügen?



## klist (8. Februar 2004)

HI, ich hoffe ihr Könnt mir witerhelfen.

Ich würde gerne einen Sportler aus einem Bild ausschneiden, d. h. nur die Figur  an sich ohne den den Rest, und diese würde ich dann gerne in ein 2. Bild einfügen, dass aber transparent ist, also mus sich die beiden dann sozusagenverschmelzen, was hier im Forum aj schon ebschrieben ist. Also ist das Ausschneiden mein Problem ....ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Februar 2004)

Die beiden Bilder wären in jedem Fall sehr hilfreich um sich etwas genauer damit zu befassen.

Normalerweise schneidet man das gewünschte Objekt mit dem Lasso oder Polygonlasso aus. Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit das ganze im Maskenmodus zu machen. Wenn man weiche Kanten haben will, kann man das ebenfalls beim ausschneiden schon bestimmen.

Von dem anderen Bild erstellt man am besten eine Kopie di man auf einer seperaten Ebene hat. Dann fügt man eine Ebene darüber das ausgeschnittene Objekt ein und passt es an den Rändern eventuell noch etwas an.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Februar 2004)

Beim Freistellen habe ich im Zeichenstift einen neuen Freund gefunden. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Ich habe dir mal ein paar hilfreiche Links zusammengesucht. Und wie der Zufall es will ... alle von tutorials.de  

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=140377&highlight=freistellen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=138288&highlight=freistellen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=111799&highlight=freistellen


----------



## klist (8. Februar 2004)

Dankeschön, cih probiers es gleich mal aus!...


----------

